# Klassendiagramm



## Leitzelmaster (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe neulich auf Wikipedia folgendes Klassendiagramm gesehen:






Quelle: Wikipedia.org

Dabei ist die Klasse "Adresse" jeweils mit den Klassen "Privatkunde" und "Geschäftskunde" assoziiert.
Ist dies standardmäßig immer so, oder könnte ich auch einfach die Klasse "Adresse" mit der Parentklasse "Kunde" assoziieren?


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe nichts.^^


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Mai 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe nichts.^^







Quelle:Wikipedia.org


----------



## Leitzelmaster (10. Mai 2010)

oh vielen Danke für das Einbinden der Grafik, eRaaaa.
Die Frage ist jedoch weiterhin noch ungeklärt. Bin um jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## shortys (14. Mai 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil würde es sogar bevorzugen, der Klasse "Kunde" die Adresse zu geben.


----------



## shortys (14. Mai 2010)

Bleibt die Frage in wie fern die Unterscheidung zwischen der Postadresse und der Domiziladresse eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Tobias (15. Mai 2010)

Und die Frage, ob es Kunden ohne Adrese geben können soll - zum Beispiel bei einem Nummernkonto. Aber in einem Erstentwurf ohne solche Spezialfälle, würde ich die Adresse auch der Basisklasse Kunde zuordnen.


----------

